
What to Do When AI Fails - yarapavan
https://www.oreilly.com/radar/what-to-do-when-ai-fails/
======
yarapavan
Why even think about incident response differently in the world of AI? The
answers boil down to three major reasons, which may also exist in other large
software systems but are exacerbated in AI. First and foremost is the tendency
for AI to decay over time. Second is AI’s tremendous complexity. And last is
the probabilistic nature of statistics and machine learning (ML).

